

EBooks that cost more than hardcovers - ajg1977
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/05/business/media/05follett.html?_r=1

======
mjacob
Here's an idea: vote with your wallet. My upper limit for e-books is $11.99. I
might pay $12.99 if it's a book I really want, but the majority of books I
purchase from the Kindle store are $9.99 or less.

